# SLT 1550 alternative rear tires for better traction



## gobetter (Apr 3, 2011)

Love my Cub Cadet SLT1550 .. it's a work horse. I removed the deck and use it as a utility tractor. It has pulled out trees, pushed dirt around in the garden, hauls much more than it should .. I abuse the heck out of it and it keeps right on going. My brother's a Kohler engine and Hydro Trans mechanic so I figured if I broke anything he could fix it, rebuild it or replace it .. haven't had to bother him yet. It Started on the first crank the other day after sitting in the barn all of this very cold midwest winter. Wouldn't trade it for anything . 

AND NOW I want to replace the rear turf tires with something more substantial (knobby or otherwise that can hold it's own in the garden dirt and on moderate inclines) I've gone to Tractor Supply and dealers and big box stores and none has been able to help me... they just try to sell me wheel weights .. I already have wheel weights and want to use them in addition to more aggressive tires. I've googled until my fingers are blue in the face and I can't find anything "out there" either to replace the 20- 10- 8 size spec'd for the 1550. So I'm open for suggestions from the Tractor Forum ... Help Me, Obi Wan Kenobi, You're My Only Hope


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

They didnt have anything in the way of AG tires? What about matching up a set of automobile snowtires or maybe ATV tires? Maybe a tire shop could fix you up with something.


----------

